# Betaeinladungen sind raus !



## Neerzhul (11. Februar 2008)

also die keys wurden vor ca na halben stunde verschickt.....

wer von euch hat nen key?^^ ich bin wie immer leer ausgeganen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin jetzt schon knapp 1 1/2 an war dran und kanns langsam nicht mehr erwartn^^ 


gruss


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (11. Februar 2008)

Du meinst mit 1 1/2 Jahre oder? Wäre sonst en bisschen komisch^^

Tja aber wies aussieht hab ich auch nix bekommen, so wie immer Hab ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mit gerechnet.


----------



## Smoby (11. Februar 2008)

Habe auch keinen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *heul*


----------



## Sin (11. Februar 2008)

Ich mach lieber nicht das Postfach auf, sonst ist die enttäuschung zu groß ^^


----------



## Smoby (11. Februar 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich mach lieber nicht das Postfach auf, sonst ist die enttäuschung zu groß ^^



Hätt ich mir auch vorher überlegen sollen^^


----------



## Teran Fethril (11. Februar 2008)

Hab noch ein Account von der letzten Beta, mal gucken ob der noch anspringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noobiemen:D (11. Februar 2008)

will auch gief me beta key ; )


----------



## Fish (11. Februar 2008)

ein Tag vorher registriert, und schon ne Beta einladung ;D. Ma schaun ob es schon besser ist als es auf der GC07 zu sehen war


----------



## -Haihappen- (11. Februar 2008)

Fish schrieb:


> ein Tag vorher registriert, und schon ne Beta einladung ;D. Ma schaun ob es schon besser ist als es auf der GC07 zu sehen war


Ganz großer scherz, ich warte schon seit Monaten und Quartalen.. und erleide tiefe Qualen - ihr könnt erschließen, das wenn ich die Zeit für solche schlechten Reime habe, wieder leer ausgegangen bin..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eona (11. Februar 2008)

Neerzhul schrieb:


> also die keys wurden vor ca na halben stunde verschickt.....
> 
> wer von euch hat nen key?^^ ich bin wie immer leer ausgeganen
> 
> ...



Hab einen bekommen *Freu*


----------



## militarfreak (11. Februar 2008)

Fish schrieb:


> ein Tag vorher registriert, und schon ne Beta einladung ;D. Ma schaun ob es schon besser ist als es auf der GC07 zu sehen war



Hmm ich hab mich vor 2 Tagen registiert und bin leider leer ausgegangen...


----------



## Fish (11. Februar 2008)

ne echt, hatte auf buffed gelesen das die tage neue beta freigabe ausgeteilt werden, und da ich gerne in betas rum laufe, hatte ich mich gestern registriert, heute nachmittag nacher arbeit ne mail bekommen und wurde für beta freigeschalten. in 1,5h runtergeladen, aber noch nich install. xD. Evtl gehen die ja nach PC Hardware und internet connection?


----------



## Eona (11. Februar 2008)

Fish schrieb:


> ne echt, hatte auf buffed gelesen das die tage neue beta freigabe ausgeteilt werden, und da ich gerne in betas rum laufe, hatte ich mich gestern registriert, heute nachmittag nacher arbeit ne mail bekommen und wurde für beta freigeschalten. in 1,5h runtergeladen, aber noch nich install. xD. Evtl gehen die ja nach PC Hardware und internet connection?



Ka

Kann sein


----------



## Neerzhul (11. Februar 2008)

Fish schrieb:


> ne echt, hatte auf buffed gelesen das die tage neue beta freigabe ausgeteilt werden, und da ich gerne in betas rum laufe, hatte ich mich gestern registriert, heute nachmittag nacher arbeit ne mail bekommen und wurde für beta freigeschalten. in 1,5h runtergeladen, aber noch nich install. xD. Evtl gehen die ja nach PC Hardware und internet connection?




ich bin seit man sich registrieren kann registriert und bekomm nie nen key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine einzigen möglichkeiten sind jetzt nur noch ebay oder erpressung. Muss mir nur noch ein opfer mit nem key  suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fish (11. Februar 2008)

es gibt keinen key, wird direkt im account gemacht / wenn man sich nach der mail das erste mal einloggt aufer hp


----------



## Mordenai (11. Februar 2008)

Hatte leider auch keine Post... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (11. Februar 2008)

Es ist schon irgendwie fies, wenn Warhammer Fans die schon seit Anfang an dabei sind nichts bekommen und solche Glückspilze die seit ein paar Tagen dabei sind einen bekommen, but thats life: sucking gameplay but awesome Graphics


----------



## Gamer94 (11. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab auch keine bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hätte ich mir mal 2 Accounts gemacht^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (11. Februar 2008)

Billy schrieb:


> Es ist schon irgendwie fies, wenn Warhammer Fans die schon seit Anfang an dabei sind nichts bekommen und solche Glückspilze die seit ein paar Tagen dabei sind einen bekommen, but thats life: sucking gameplay but awesome Graphics


Das ist lächerlich wie die Keys vergeben werden!

Eona - 70 Blutelfenpaladin und unter Spielinteressen nur WOW (da ist wohl wem langweilig)

Fish  - 17 Jahre (mehr braucht man nicht zu sagen)


----------



## Squany (11. Februar 2008)

Hab einen bekommen (Da habt ihr Glück denn ich bin eher die Art von Spieler die Fehler melden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), 
hatte eigentlich nicht damit gerechnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Warte auch schon ewig ^^)

Also Leute, die Hoffnung zahlt sich sowieso spätestens beim Original-Spiel aus. 

MFG Squany

P.S: Viel Glück an die die noch warten hoffe die meißten (vorallem die die schon ewig warten) bekommen noch nen Beta-Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (11. Februar 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Das ist lächerlich wie die Keys vergeben werden!
> 
> Eona - 70 Blutelfenpaladin und unter Spielinteressen nur WOW (da ist wohl wem langweilig)
> 
> Fish  - 17 Jahre (mehr braucht man nicht zu sagen)


Von wo sollen die das wissen? Die haben doch nicht Zeit sich immer die mybuffed-Seiten der einzelnen User anzuschauen.. Ich freue mich für diejenigen, nur finde ich es schade das eingesessene Fans - so kann man uns glaube ich mittlerweile nennen, noch immer auf ihren Key warten müssen. Aber so ist das Leben - die, die das Spiel wirklich lieben, werden auch warten können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eona (11. Februar 2008)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Von wo sollen die das wissen? Die haben doch nicht Zeit sich immer die mybuffed-Seiten der einzelnen User anzuschauen.. Ich freue mich für diejenigen, nur finde ich es schade das eingesessene Fans - so kann man uns glaube ich mittlerweile nennen, noch immer auf ihren Key warten müssen. Aber so ist das Leben - die, die das Spiel wirklich lieben, werden auch warten können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich hab auch kein Beta key für WoW BC bekommen,und als wow fan musste ich auch warten... 
So ist das Leben!


----------



## Verce (12. Februar 2008)

fish was hast du für nen rechner? cpu, graka, ram usw?


----------



## Garim (12. Februar 2008)

Ich lese gerade mit Enttäuschung diesen Thread und denke noch so, na toll die Beta Keys wurden verschickt und du hast mal wieder keinen. Danke an den Schreiber der den Tipp gab nochmals im Emailfach nachzuschauen.

Also öffne ich mit einer gewissen gespielten Langweile das Emailprogramm und Tada da ist der Betakey drin.
Vielen Dank an diesen Thrad ohne ihn hätte ich den Key erst morgen gefunden.


----------



## Heswald (12. Februar 2008)

Glückwunsch an alle die eingeladen worden sind.
Ich hoffe ihr nutzt auch die Beta zum testen und Fehler suchen und melden und nicht nur um kostenlos und als erste zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (12. Februar 2008)

hab leider au keinen voll der schiss ^^


----------



## Leoncore (12. Februar 2008)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Von wo sollen die das wissen? Die haben doch nicht Zeit sich immer die mybuffed-Seiten der einzelnen User anzuschauen.. Ich freue mich für diejenigen, nur finde ich es schade das eingesessene Fans - so kann man uns glaube ich mittlerweile nennen, noch immer auf ihren Key warten müssen. Aber so ist das Leben - die, die das Spiel wirklich lieben, werden auch warten können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, aber musste man bei der Registrierung der WAR Beta nicht angeben, welche Online-Rollenspiele man gezockt hat und auf welche man wartet? Muss mich nochmal einloggen in meinen Account.^^ Vielleicht haben die Jungs nur das Ziel WoW Leute zu gewinnen und die anderen gehen leer aus, weil die sowieso schon so gut wie das Game kaufen wollen.


----------



## Larsson81 (12. Februar 2008)

NEED Beta-Key. Hat noch wer einen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## !Jo (12. Februar 2008)

mist, dabei wollte ich heute meinen RAM aufwerten!

Gratz an alle mit Key, werd ich wohl weiter DaoC zocken und auf die Open Beta hoffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thidus (12. Februar 2008)

nu wo ich kein bock mehr auf die beta hab hab ich en key lol xD


----------



## Larsson81 (12. Februar 2008)

na dann her damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andî39 (12. Februar 2008)

Nach dem 10. Mal ins Postfach schauen, habe ich es realisiert ... ich habe keine Einladung bekommen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (12. Februar 2008)

*editiert von Haihappen


----------



## SenselessSheep (12. Februar 2008)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> *editiert von Haihappen




Aaaaaah..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das tut soooooo weh........
du bist echt mutig..... Hut ab


----------



## Ehnoah (12. Februar 2008)

SenselessSheep schrieb:


> Aaaaaah.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja ich vertrete nur mein 1. Eindruck von dem Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Villt ändert er sich sobald endlich mal Einstellungen für die Grafik kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich mein das Game ist über 9 GB groß Hallo?^^


----------



## Varek Varsson (12. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schade auch nix bekommen,warte auch seit man sich für erste beta anmelden konnte, aber naja solange das spiel toll wird ist mir das egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ein bisschen warten mehr oder weniger machts da auch nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Varek


----------



## SenselessSheep (12. Februar 2008)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Naja ich vertrete nur mein 1. Eindruck von dem Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



OK.... 
1. Eigentlich darfst du nichts anderes sagen als das du in der Beta bist.... kein "is blöd", " is cool", oder sonst irgendetwas.... nur "ja ich bin in der Beta"!!!

2. Es ist eine Beta... wenn alles fertig wäre, würde ich auch schon spielen weils ja schon in den Läden steht!!!

3. Was hat die Größe des Clients mit Grafikeinstellungen zu tun???

4. Ich hoffe für dich das dass einfach alle Personen die es Interessieren könnte überlesen und dich in der Beta lassen obwohl du es nicht verdient hättest!!!


----------



## Ehnoah (12. Februar 2008)

Edit: auserdem hab ich ja geasgt das


----------



## SenselessSheep (12. Februar 2008)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> ach ich kann den acc auch abgeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wenn das so is.... dann geb ihn an jemanden der wirklich etwas damit anfangen kann und Mythic helfen will ein tolles Spiel zu schaffen.... was die eigentliche Aufgabe eines Betatesters ist.

Ich möchte mich nicht in den Vordergrund stellen... also somit an die Restliche Buffed Com., Ehnoah hat einen laufenden Beta Acc zu verschenken... wer will????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neerzhul (12. Februar 2008)

Falls jmd einen key hat der ihn nicht will kann sich gerne bei mir melden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich warte schon so lange das ich für einen betazugang fast alles machen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (jetzt aber nicht falsch verstehen ihr ferkel^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


btw: falls jmd ne noch ne Gilde sucht kann er sich gern unter www.cod-war.de.gg melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gruss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dito (12. Februar 2008)

Also ich würde ihn sehr gerne nehmen. Ich hab schon immer gehofft mal (mehr oder weniger) aktiv bei einem Spiel mitzuwirken.
Wie gesagt, gerne bei mir melden!
Gruß Dito


----------



## Sagardo (12. Februar 2008)

Naja er spielt das Spiel einen Tag und urteilt über das RVR und Gameplay ist also theoretisch schon lvl 6 geworden und schreibt das dann erstmal hier im Forum.
Naja ich habe letzens die Beta zu WotLK eine Tag gespielt , die Grafik ist grottig, das Gameplay ganzok und das Endgame bietet nichts neues.
Ach bevor ich es vergesse ich spiele mit meinem W-Lan Modem vom Jupiter aus Duke in der closed Beta, prima Handlung ^^


----------



## tiXo (12. Februar 2008)

ich habe leider auch keinen bekommen ..... 

aber ich nehme deinen gerne ^^


----------



## Badumsaen (12. Februar 2008)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> *editiert von Haihappen


Wie wärs denn dann damit dass du bugreports und verbesserungsvorschläge postest, damit es ein besseres spiel wird? Dass is nämlich der sinn einer beta, nicht um nach einem tag zu sagen "des spiel is doof"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem hast du die NDA missachtet, von daher solltest du eh gleich gesperrt werden.


----------



## Schlaefer (12. Februar 2008)

Hab auch keinen bekommen, dabei habe ich gehoft dass Leute die schon lange warten vieleicht mal bevorzugt werden, aber dem scheint ja nicht zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß allen die schon einen Key bekommen haben, bringt das Spiel weiter dann kriegen wir ein besseres Spiel auf den Markt


----------



## -Haihappen- (12. Februar 2008)

Könntet ihr bitte damit aufhören hier mit irgendwelche Keys zu handeln? Danke.

Schlimm genug das es die falschen trifft.


----------



## Pente (12. Februar 2008)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Könntet ihr bitte damit aufhören hier mit irgendwelche Keys zu handeln? Danke.
> 
> Schlimm genug das es die falschen trifft.



/signed ... frag mich wieso sich manche anmelden wenn sie eh kein Interesse daran haben. Gratulation an alle Gewinner und allen anderen bleibt nur zu sagen: die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt und das wird schon nicht die letzte Welle gewesen sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimtom (12. Februar 2008)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Naja ich vertrete nur mein 1. Eindruck von dem Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dir ist schon klar, dass du gegen die NDA verstößt, in dem Du DEINE Meinung in einem Forum schreibst. 

Es darf nur gesagt werden " Juhu, ich bin in der Beta" mehr auch nicht. Noch nicht einmal, das der Download 9GB groß ist, geschweige dein Problem mit den Grafikeinstellungen.


----------



## Sukiz (12. Februar 2008)

> ZITAT(Ehnoah @ 12.02.2008, 14:04)
> 
> Naja ich vertrete nur mein 1. Eindruck von dem Spiel  Villt ändert er sich sobald endlich mal Einstellungen für die Grafik kommen  Ich mein das Game ist über 9 GB groß Hallo?^^
> 
> ...



klingt gemein aber hoffe das er gesperrt wird...........und allen anderen die WIRKLICH in die beta wollen viel glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (12. Februar 2008)

Die Hoffnung nach einer Open Beta ist ja auch noch da, außerdem muss ja noch ein Streß Test für die Server gemacht werden um sich auf den Ansturm vorzubereiten und ich denke eine Open Beta kämme da recht gelegen so im Mai oder bei Verschiebung eben erst im August.


----------



## Verce (12. Februar 2008)

schade dass es immerwieder die falschen leute trifft die nen key kriegen......

edit: kann mal bitte jemand den titel der einladungs-email sagen? hab angst dass ich evtl die mail versehentlich lösche mang meines spams.. :>


----------



## Dhantrag (13. Februar 2008)

Verce schrieb:


> schade dass es immerwieder die falschen leute trifft die nen key kriegen......
> 
> edit: kann mal bitte jemand den titel der einladungs-email sagen? hab angst dass ich evtl die mail versehentlich lösche mang meines spams.. :>



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere stand im Betreff etwas wie "Willkommen..."

Ist schon länger her, bin seit September dabei.

Und gz an alle die in dieser Phase dazustoßen!!!


----------



## Pente (13. Februar 2008)

@Verce:
Wenn du dir im Bezug auf die Mails nicht sicher bist logg dich einfach auf war-europe.com ein. Sollte hier dann die NDA mit "Aktzeptieren" und "Ablehnen" Button erscheinen bist du glücklicher "Gewinner". Falls nicht heißt es nur weiter warten, die nächste Einladungswelle kommt mit Sicherheit.

@Ehnoah:
Du liest dir auch nie durch was du aktzeptierst oder? Direkt am ersten Tag nach der Einladung in die Beta gegen die NDA zu verstoßen ist fast schon Rekordzeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... naja echt schade, dass es wohl wirklich zu 80% immer die falschen mit den Einladungen erwischt. Wenn ihr nicht TESTEN wollt dann meldet euch doch erst garnicht an. Wenn du nur spielen willst hast du hier nichts verloren. Sorry klingt hart ist aber so.


----------



## Thrawns (13. Februar 2008)

Gratz an alle, die einen Key bekommen haben.

Ich habe keinen bekommen. Gucke aber besser eben noch mal nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit
Ok, da es schon zwei Tage her ist, gebe ich mich geschlagen. Aber ich will WAR! NOW!


----------



## Dito (15. Februar 2008)

http://www.warhammer-portal.de/index.php?sub=spiel

Vielleicht klappts damit.


----------



## Thrawns (16. Februar 2008)

Dito schrieb:


> http://www.warhammer-portal.de/index.php?sub=spiel
> 
> Vielleicht klappts damit.



Ich raffe das Spiel zwar nicht, sauf aber mal möglichst viel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber sieht mir irgendwie auch nicht 'legal' aus.


----------



## Tomminocka (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe einige bescheidene Fragen:

In welches EMail-Fach muss ich schauen? Also, gibt es im Forum ein Email-Fach und wenn ja wo finde ich das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

Oder landet das im Fach meines Internetanbieters?

Hab übrigens folgende PC-Ausstattung:

Intel-core2Duo E6850
Asus Striker Extreme
4 GB Arbeitsspeicher
Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit
Asus EN8800 GTX mit 762 MB Grafikspeicher
Creative X-FI extrem Gamer

Also, in meinem "normalen Email-fach" hab ich nichts gefunden, kann wohl nicht an den Systemvoraussetzungen liegen oder?

Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (16. Februar 2008)

> Also, in meinem "normalen Email-fach" hab ich nichts gefunden, kann wohl nicht an den Systemvoraussetzungen liegen oder?



Dann wirst du wohl keine Einladung bekommen haben und es wird wohl eher daran liegen, dass es fast 600.000 Bewerber für nichtmal 100.000 Plätze (nur geschätzt ohne Hintergruninformationen) gibt.
Also hat dir hier wohl eher die Wahrscheinlich und das Pech einen Streich gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[edit]
ach und du findest die Benachrichtigung in dem E-Mail Postfach ,dessen E-Mailadrasse du angegeben hast


----------



## Tomminocka (16. Februar 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Dann wirst du wohl keine Einladung bekommen haben und es wird wohl eher daran liegen, dass es fast 600.000 Bewerber für nichtmal 100.000 Plätze (nur geschätzt ohne Hintergruninformationen) gibt.
> Also hat dir hier wohl eher die Wahrscheinlich und das Pech einen Streich gespielt
> 
> 
> ...




Jo, schade,

hätte gern die neue Alternative zu WoW angetestet, nun muss ich mich wohl oder übel auf die Kritiken anderer verlassen.

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort


----------



## Sagardo (16. Februar 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Jo, schade,
> 
> hätte gern die neue Alternative zu WoW angetestet, nun muss ich mich wohl oder übel auf die Kritiken anderer verlassen.
> 
> Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort




Zum "testen" ist eine Beta eher schlecht, denn in einer Beta wird man zwar als "tester" eingestellt aber die Betreiber meinen es etwas anders und zwar soll man Inhalte "testen" um Fehler zu finden (die garantiert nocht in Massen vorhanden sind) und um Rückmeldung zu geben über den Inhalt.

Wenn du das Spiel "testen" möchtest bietet sich eher die Releaseversion an, denn da siehst du auch das Spiel wie es ist und nicht nur Inhalte die nicht fertig sind, denn in einer Beta werden natürlich verstärk Inhalte auf die Server aufgespielt die nicht fertig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also warte bis zur open Beta oder mach dir nach Release einen Trialaccount oder lass dich von Bekannten einladen, aber nutze nicht die Beta um dir das Spiel anzusehen, da wärst sowohl du als auch EA/Mythic sehr enttäuscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





P.S. an alle flamed jetzt nicht wieder diesen Thread voll mit "die Beta ist nicht zum spielen da" wir haben das Thema schon geklärt denke ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (16. Februar 2008)

Ich finds immer schade wenn leute nen Beta key bekommen und nur mist damit anstellen oder 1 tag später sagen: wollte den gar nicht haben.
Schade das die Beta keys nicht übertragbar sind. (wobei, so wird wenigstens der verkauf unterbunden)


----------



## Bobtronic2 (16. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hatte mich für die beta angemeldet(sogar 2 Accounts gemacht) seit die das spiel angekündigt hatten und hab leider bis heute nichts bekommen(Amd 6000x2,Asus Board,2gb kingston Hyper x,(damals 7800gtx) Heute 8800Gtx ,6000mbit T-com  WARUM WARUM ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Schnief) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Death-Warriors Sucht Member


----------



## Draco1985 (16. Februar 2008)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tut mir leid das sagen zum müssen, aber wenn die spitzgekriegt haben, dass du dich zweimal angemeldet hast, dann bist du sowieso raus aus der Auswahl.

Wobei (ich will ja keine Hoffnungen zerstören die ich selbst habe) es ziemlich schwierig sein dürfte sowas rauszukriegen, wenn du nicht ähnliche oder gleiche Daten für beide Anmeldungen benutzt hast.


----------



## Grimtom (16. Februar 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich habe einige bescheidene Fragen:
> In welches EMail-Fach muss ich schauen? Also, gibt es im Forum ein Email-Fach und wenn ja wo finde ich das?
> 
> ...



Na jetzt machste hier aber einen, Du wirst doch wohl wissen, was ein "E-Mail Postfach" ist ?


----------



## Mardoo (17. Februar 2008)

hmm, hab mich 6 mal angemeldet und 2 bekommen, is doch easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ihr naps =)


----------



## Sagardo (17. Februar 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> hmm, hab mich 6 mal angemeldet und 2 bekommen, is doch easy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sollen wir jetzt staunen wie toll du das gemacht hast ? Oo

WoW du hast gemerkt dass man, wenn man illegal handelt, einen Vorteil bekommt, das liegt in der Natur wenn man etwas illegales macht.
Die Frage lautet :"aber lohnt es sich ?"


----------



## Sharqaas (17. Februar 2008)

ey ich bin seit dem die seite online gegangen ist dort angemeldet! und habe nix bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Solin- (17. Februar 2008)

Und was willst du bitte mit 2 Keys?


----------



## Fish (17. Februar 2008)

Verce schrieb:


> fish was hast du für nen rechner? cpu, graka, ram usw?



P4 3,2GHz (auf 3,68 oder so minimal hochgetaktet)
GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB RAM
2GB RAM
1650x1080 Widescreen
WinXP SP2
16k Leitung (T-Online)


----------



## Undo (17. Februar 2008)

hmm. 
gibts doch bestimmt schon bei ebay.. den beta key für WAR.
den meisten ist es ja zu blöd die beta zu saugen..


----------



## Undo (17. Februar 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> hmm, hab mich 6 mal angemeldet und 2 bekommen, is doch easy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




bist ja echt n prof...
wie wird man so erhaben über alles wie du ???
kommt das vom zuvielen wow spielen ???


----------



## -Hannibal- (17. Februar 2008)

also  mardoo sowas find ich halt richtig beschissen
andere leute freuen sich seit monaten auf einen key und wegen leuten wie dir bekommen die dann keinen ...   echt schade sowas


----------



## wowhunter (17. Februar 2008)

muss beat key haben *lechz*


----------



## Teran Fethril (18. Februar 2008)

Die gehen nach der DirectX Analyse Logfile.

Alle die Vista haben fallen schon mal raus, weil Vista noch nicht mit dem Client läuft.

Gruß, Teran

Edit: Habe mich wirklich geirrt. Vista funktioniert sehr gut, hat zwar ein paar Konfigurationsstunden gedauert, aber dann lief es.


----------



## Pente (18. Februar 2008)

Teran schrieb:


> Die gehen nach der DirectX Analyse Logfile.
> 
> Alle die Vista haben fallen schon mal raus, weil Vista noch nicht mit dem Client läuft.
> 
> ...



Aua das tut weh.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Punkt 1:*
Die DxDiag hilft keinem etwas also kommt nicht auf die doofe Idee eure DxDiag zu ändern. Euer System muss nicht das Beste oder das Schlechteste sein sondern einfach einem gewissen Rahmen entsprechen. Sie wollen natürlich möglichst viele verschiedene Systeme testen ... das was du mit derartigen Posts machst ist einfach das ganze zu verfälschen und somit dem Betatest und dessen Testverlauf eigentlich mehr zu schaden als, dass du hilfst. Mit der Offenlegung deiner DxDiag verstößt du zwar nicht gegen die NDA aber es ist nicht Sinn und Zweck seine Systemdaten zu faken, noch dazu weil es nichts bringt.

*Punkt 2:*
Das mit Windows Vista ist totaler Quatsch ich weiss nicht wo du hier deine Informationen beziehst du kannst hierfür ja gerne deine Quellen angeben. Falls es aus dem Betaforum wäre hättest du sowieso schonmal gegen die NDA verstoßen und ich kann dich sogar beruhigen ich kenne etliche Spieler die Windows Vista benutzen (langsam wird das System ja schon Standard vorallem wenn man DirectX 10 Grafikkarten benutzt) und einen Beta-Invite bekommen haben.


Schönen Tag euch noch.


----------



## Mardoo (18. Februar 2008)

spiele es mit 2 rechnern paralell...hach, wie in den alten daoc zeiten, mein healbot is toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (18. Februar 2008)

> Die gehen nach der DirectX Analyse Logfile.
> 
> Alle die Vista haben fallen schon mal raus, weil Vista noch nicht mit dem Client läuft.
> 
> ...



Ich persönlich glaube , dass sie sich aus allen Bereichen Tester holen.

Dein Rechner ist jetzt nicht besonders auffällig, deine Graka ist sehr gut aber der rest "normal".
Ein Bekannter von mir hatte sich auch angemeldet und wurde innerhalb einer Woche geladen und der hatte einen Amd 2.1 Ghz und eine Geforce 4600 also nichts Highend oder auch nur "normal" ^^
Andere werden eingeladen, die ein Highendsystem haben.

Es könnte so ablaufen, dass Mythic/Goa eine Analyse aus Hardware, Alter, MMO-Erfahrung und Erstellungsdatum der Betabewerbung macht und sich dort aus jedem Bereich einen gewissen Anteil aus höchst, mittel und niedrigsten Werten einlädt.
Anders könnte ich mir das Einladen nicht erklären, bis auf /random aber das streitet Sterntaler ja stark ab und da glaube ich ihm auch.

Also bleibt meine Schätzung dahingehend , dass man sich mehrere "Pools" mit Eigenschaften macht und aus dem jeweiligen Pool mit /random seine Tester einlädt.
Das System hätte den Vorteil, dass man sichergehen kann, ein breites Spektrum an verschiedenen Spieltypen zu haben , was ja bei einem MMO SEHR WICHTIG ist.
Praktisch gesehen wäre so ein verfahren nicht gerade kompliziert und ist nicht utopisch denke ich.
Weil "Handverlesen" werden die ganzen Tester bestimmt nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> also das spiel is cool, spiele es mit 2 rechnern paralell...hach, wie in den alten daoc zeiten, mein healbot is toll



oh bis vor kurzem war ich die ja schon etwas negativ gegenübergestellt, da wusste ich aber noch nicht, dass niemand mit dir spielen mag.
Na dann ist das schon ok, dass du 2 Betakeys hast, wenn du sonst alleine zuhause in deinem Zimmer sitzt und weinst ist das schon ok, so wichtig kann keine Beta sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.s. wenn dem so wäre würden sie bestimmt recht schnell sehen, dass du von einer IP mit 2 Rechnern spielst und das würde bestimmt ihr Aufsehen erregen .


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (18. Februar 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> also das spiel is cool, spiele es mit 2 rechnern paralell...hach, wie in den alten daoc zeiten, mein healbot is toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dieser Satz verstößt gegen die NDA!!!
Du hast gesagt das du das toll findest, das darfst du aber nicht! 
Ich wiederhole: Du darfst sagen das du in der Beta bist und das es eine gibt, fertig aus ENDE!


----------



## Wamboland (20. Februar 2008)

Billy schrieb:


> Dieser Satz verstößt gegen die NDA!!!
> Du hast gesagt das du das toll findest, das darfst du aber nicht!
> Ich wiederhole: Du darfst sagen das du in der Beta bist und das es eine gibt, fertig aus ENDE!



Wobei ich mal nicht glaube das er in der Beta ist. Dafür ist gerade die Aussage mit den 2. Accs doch sehr ... schwer zu glauben ... aber was solls. Wenn er sich dann besser fühlt anderen ihre "Trauer" unter die Nase zu reiben.


----------



## Teran Fethril (20. Februar 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Aua das tut weh.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist deine Meinung und der Stimme ich auch zu. Nur eine Anmerkung: Du kannst nicht bewerten, ob das etwas bringt oder nicht. Ansonsten hast du da bestimmt Quellen die du mir per PN schicken möchtest.



Pente schrieb:


> *Punkt 2:*
> Das mit Windows Vista ist totaler Quatsch ich weiss nicht wo du hier deine Informationen beziehst du kannst hierfür ja gerne deine Quellen angeben. Falls es aus dem Betaforum wäre hättest du sowieso schonmal gegen die NDA verstoßen und ich kann dich sogar beruhigen ich kenne etliche Spieler die Windows Vista benutzen (langsam wird das System ja schon Standard vorallem wenn man DirectX 10 Grafikkarten benutzt) und einen Beta-Invite bekommen haben.
> Schönen Tag euch noch.



Erstmal von Vista und Standard zu sprechen ist weit hergeholt. Du kannst dir auf Statistiken gerne noch einmal den Stand anschauen.

Hier eine von vor 3 Monaten: (http://www.phanzero.org/)
Aktuelle Top 3:
Windows XP 	     	76,5%
Windows Vista 	     	11,6%
Mac OS X 	     	4,9%

Dann wie ich das getestet habe, kann ich dir auch erklären. Ich habe hier noch einen Rechner stehen der wegen 4 Giga Arbeitsspeicher ein Vista 64bit spendiert bekommen hat. Mehr dazu leider nicht. Darauf beziehen sich dann meine Rückschlüsse ob sie Tester mit VISTA überhaupt annehmen.

Da du soviele Leute kennst die Vista zusammen mit Warhammer benutzen, hätte ich gerne ein PN zwecks Austausch wie man das Spiel da zum laufen bekommt. Ich bin dran verzweifelt.

Gruß, Teran


----------



## Skadiwing (20. Februar 2008)

Ich hab auch eine Einladung bekommen obwohl meine Anmeldung schon sehr sehr lange her ist, ich hab die Einladung auch nur durch Zufall in meinen Postfach gefunden. Das Dumme ist nur das ich mein Accountpasswort nicht mehr im Kopf habe und bei der Sicherheitsfrage wohl irgendeinen Quatsch eingegeben habe. So´n Pech ...


----------



## -Haihappen- (20. Februar 2008)

Hab die DxDiag mal entfernt - das ist wirklich nicht der Sinn der Sache Jungs..


----------



## Pente (21. Februar 2008)

Teran schrieb:


> Ist deine Meinung und der Stimme ich auch zu. Nur eine Anmerkung: Du kannst nicht bewerten, ob das etwas bringt oder nicht. Ansonsten hast du da bestimmt Quellen die du mir per PN schicken möchtest.



Ich brauche keine Quellen hierfür ich brauch nur die Systeme der Spieler unserer Gilde vergleichen die Teil der closed Beta sind und ich garantiere dir unterschiedlicher könnten die Systeme kaum sein ... da ist vom Highend-System bis hin zum 0815 "normalo"-PC alles vertreten. Da du ja anscheinend Betatester bist würde ich dir einfach mal das Betaforum ans Herz legen dann würden solche Gerüchte wie "das Ändern der DxDiag hätte Sinn" erst garnicht aufkommen.




Teran schrieb:


> Erstmal von Vista und Standard zu sprechen ist weit hergeholt. Du kannst dir auf Statistiken gerne noch einmal den Stand anschauen.



Bitte genau lesen dann irgendwelche sinnlosen Statistiken posten. Ich bezog meine Aussage auf DirectX 10 Grafikkarten und Vista, nicht auf die allgemeine aktuelle Marktsituation ... diese wird sich noch 1-2 Jahre nicht soweit ändern, dass Vista XP überholt.




Teran schrieb:


> Da du soviele Leute kennst die Vista zusammen mit Warhammer benutzen, hätte ich gerne ein PN zwecks Austausch wie man das Spiel da zum laufen bekommt. Ich bin dran verzweifelt.



PN ist raus, aber auch hier kann ich dir nur wärmstens das Betaforum empfehlen ... lesen bildet hab ich mal irgendwo gehört und Menschen die eine Suchfunktion benutzen können schaffen es ab und an auch mal relativ schnell die gewünschten Informationen aus der Masse zu filtern.

In diesem Sinne, schönen Abend.


----------



## -Hannibal- (21. Februar 2008)

ich hatte zwar was im postfach  aber das falsche -.-
ja   herzlichen glückwunsch an alle die einen bekommen hab  
ich geb die hoffnung ma nich auf doch noch einen zu bekommen

/m/


----------



## Numara (22. Februar 2008)

Skadiwing schrieb:


> Ich hab auch eine Einladung bekommen obwohl meine Anmeldung schon sehr sehr lange her ist, ich hab die Einladung auch nur durch Zufall in meinen Postfach gefunden. Das Dumme ist nur das ich mein Accountpasswort nicht mehr im Kopf habe und bei der Sicherheitsfrage wohl irgendeinen Quatsch eingegeben habe. So´n Pech ...



Genau wie ich, hab keine Ahnung wie mein Passwort ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber gefreut hab ich mich trozdem als an meinem Geburtstag die Einladung drin war.

Nachtrag: Passwort wiederhergestellt So dannw werd ich mal^^ Jau


----------

